# Will BOLT work as a steaming device WITHOUT cablecard or subscription?



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

All,

Based on this->Is new BOLT as good as a older ROKU3 ?

I shouldnt even think about using the BOLT as my primary streaming device. Of course a couple of people said it works reliable as a streaming device, so like good old charlie brown I might try my luck.

Since its got a 30 day money back guarentee, I figure I can get it, use it for a few weeks and see how it does for me, since maybe Ill get lucky and it will work for me.

However, I dont want to get a second cable card, and setup a new subscription, for something I will likely return.

Would an out of the box BOLT work for streaming, or would i need to do the whole guided setup, get a subscription, cable card, etc.

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You can set a 4-tuner up as an OTA device.

Or, less useful, you could 'skip' the CableCard while setting it up for cable. Just to 'test'.

It would still need an active TiVo subscription, unless you need a door stop?

-KP


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I_am_not_randy said:


> All,
> 
> Based on this->Is new BOLT as good as a older ROKU3 ?
> 
> ...


The Youtube app on my Bolt is a disgrace, freezing up on long videos and live streams. Get a Roamio OTA instead.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

If you want a good reliable streaming device get a Roku. The Roku performance is much much better than either my Bolt, Roamio, or Premiere. And they quite inexpensive.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes, get a Roku for streaming. There's a $10 off sale on the sticks and Ultra till 12/30


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I_am_not_randy said:


> All,
> 
> Based on this->Is new BOLT as good as a older ROKU3 ?
> 
> ...


I don't think your question about a subscription was answered-you can't use it for streaming without a subscription.


----------



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

All,

Thanks for the feedback. Ideally I wouldn't get the subscription until I verified that for a few weeks streaming was working well enough for me. But based on PSU_Sudzi's response, looks like I cant test streaming without a subscription.

And since the vast majority seem to be saying, streaming on TIVO is subpar (to be kind), Ill just stick with my ROKU for streaming. My hope was to combine the season pass functionality of my existing premier, with the streaming and voice recognition of my ROKU (ie, a BOLT), but since streaming is so bad on TIVO, looks like it wouldnt be worth it.

Thanks


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You get 30 days to 'try' it.

-KP


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I_am_not_randy said:


> All,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Ideally I wouldn't get the subscription until I verified that for a few weeks streaming was working well enough for me. But based on PSU_Sudzi's response, looks like I cant test streaming without a subscription.
> 
> ...


The 30 day return policy would include a subscription until you cancelled/returned it. I've been using my Roamio Plus as a primary streaming device for two years and have had little issues if any. Everyone's experience on this differs but Hulu seems to have the most problems and it happens to be the one streamer I don't use so that may be why. To me the convenience of one box to watch everything is more important than a faster interface or better UI you get with a Roku or Apple TV and I only use Amazon Prime and Netflix really. So depending on what your needs are a Bolt may be right choice. Good luck!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I_am_not_randy said:


> All,
> 
> Based on this->Is new BOLT as good as a older ROKU3 ?
> 
> ...


A TiVo excels at being a DVR with streaming apps secondary. A roku excels at streaming apps. If all you need to use are streaming apps. A roku would be the best solution. As well as much cheaper.

I picked up a Roku Streaming Stick+ for only $48 a few weeks ago. It gives me UHD and HDR. And access to hundreds of streaming apps. And it works better than any TiVo when using the PLEX app. It can stream my UHD files in PLEX as well as other content without issues. While the Bolt and Mini Vox have major issues with UHD content and PLEX.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I regularly use my TiVo to 'bookmark' shows and series I want to watch and then use a Roku to actually watch them.

I use Kodi on a Raspberry PI to view local media.

-KP


----------

